# Does you send reptiles via couriors that dont allow them?



## faunafreak (Mar 6, 2008)

does anyone use Couriors that dont allow reptiles to send there reptiles?

just want peoples opinions!!

Tom


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I would not use a courier/delivery service that specifically stated that reptiles or other vertebrates could not be sent through them to send out animals.

What do you do if the parcel is delayed and you need to find out what's happened to it? If you marked it "perishable" they'll assume it's food and *keep it refrigerated*. If you mark it "fragile" they aren't going to make any special effort to keep it at an acceptable temperature.

What happens if the box is damaged in transit and they open it - to find a snake or lizard in there?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

faunafreak said:


> does anyone use Couriors that dont allow reptiles to send there reptiles?


would I use a courier that didn't allow/ or wasn't licensed to carry reptiles?
in a word ........ NO


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

IN a word.... NO.....i'm pretty sure most (reasponsible) people on here will give you the same answer.....


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

No.
cheers arthur


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Like someone is going to say YES to that question.................they would just get FLAMED big time............


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

have to be fair my uncle is a courier, own buisness, but trying to get into the rep side of it
has heat mats and everything
just not the full reg for reps yet, so yeah i would use him lol
but i guess since he is a small buisness guy he would know what was in the "box" since he picked it up ect
hes done it for me lol but not for proper jobs, trying to sort reg out anyway

If it wasnt a personal company like parcel force than NO
if i spoke to the couries and told them what i want, contact details ect and they has a clue about heating ect i would
at the end of the day it would be my fault if anything happend then coz i made that choice
i would rather safety over cost btw tho :2thumb:
so dont flame me lol


----------



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

i wouldnt use a courier at all whether special rep one or not, heard too many bad storys but i think its generally down to personal preference lol x


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

pwincess_nicole said:


> i wouldnt use a courier at all whether special rep one or not, heard too many bad storys but i think its generally down to personal preference lol x


I completely agree that it's down to one's own personal preference, but, seeing as I have heard so many great things about "The Reptile Taxi", and seen them interact on here with other forum members, I don't think that I would ever hesitate in contacting them, if ever the situation where I would need to, should arise :2thumb: x


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i imagine many people do but wont admit it


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Barney_M said:


> i imagine many people do but wont admit it


Ad they should be ashamed of themselves, and those who use royal mail:censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont think its worth it , royal mail take 6 days to get my livefood to me . imagine if that was a reptile !


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is at least one internet-based supplier who sends out live animals via Royal Mail. Totally illegal but they still do it. I was somewhat shocked and surprised when I ordered from them and a Royal Mail Parcelforce van delivered my order!!


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

ian14 said:


> There is at least one internet-based supplier who sends out live animals via Royal Mail. Totally illegal but they still do it. I was somewhat shocked and surprised when I ordered from them and a Royal Mail Parcelforce van delivered my order!!


Which was it? Royal Mail or Parcel Force? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

AFAIK Parcelforce is Royal Mail's "larger than a letter" service.

Either way, though, their specific terms and conditions do forbid sending live vertebrates - we had to read through and agree to them in order to get a franking machine at work.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Before I knew better, I got a snake delivered via TNT and sent baby dragons away using the same.
Nowadays, I would never ever use this option, as I now know better.

Being in Scotland, the animals available are not the same as down south, as such I would assume we would more often use couriers. Any animals I need sent/collected will be done using Steve at SWA... my friend has used him several times and says he is great


----------

